# GTP setups



## GootySapphire (Jun 27, 2008)

Was hoping some of you could post some photos of some really cool Green Tree Python setups, as I am about to aqcuire one soon and would be interested on some ideas for caging.


----------



## xchondrox (Jun 27, 2008)

Ill get a pic of my set-ups later today when i have a chance; Arboreal Neodeshas/Paper Towel/Ceramic heat Emitter/HelixDBS1000/and a rubbermaid for water bowl. KISS (Keep it simple stupid), thats what i go by when it comes to caging!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jun 27, 2008)

Not GTP's but it'll work the same....


----------



## Ram! (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow! Looking great set ups. Are those made of acrylic?


----------



## GootySapphire (Jun 28, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> Not GTP's but it'll work the same....


Did you make those or did you buy those? Let me know please!!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, they are acrylic.  I had someone make them for me but he's no longer making cages unfortunately.  You might have luck coming up with a good design and find a local acrylic manufacturer to supply and cut it for you.  Much like WARPIG's T cages being discussed in the tarantula forum.

Arboreal snakes are _meant_ to be shown off.


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Jun 30, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> Not GTP's but it'll work the same....


those are some nice looking ETBs have you had any luck breeding them? ans where did you get yours from?

as for the cage setup i use a repti-rack 24x24x24 thats for my adults for my lil ones i likt to use tubs they work better than large fancy tanks not exactly pretty but it keeps them healthy and holds temp and humidity great, If yoiu havent yet i highly recomend purchasing The More Complete Chondro by Greg Maxwell you can purchase it from his website www.finegtps.com that book is a life saver has everything you'll need to know in it. well here is my repti-rack cage


----------



## johnharper (Jun 30, 2008)

Where did you get those tubs at the bottom? Are those acylic too? Those would work great for adult tarantulas. I keep alot of carpet pythons but never kept any green trees.

John


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 2, 2008)

All of those treeboas in that pic are my offspring from various litters...that's just one wall of the room.  You can see more at *www.urbanjungles.com
*
The clear tubs i the bottom of my pic are AWESOME for tarantulas...unfotunately they are no longet manufactured, those are Phillip's brand clear acrylic boxes and I've had them for almost 10 years now.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 3, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> Not GTP's but it'll work the same....


dude that is SWEET!:worship:


----------



## johnharper (Jul 4, 2008)

Danny,

Have you ever checked out www.acemart.com its a resturant supply store they have cotainers that look similar to the acyrlic tubs in the pictures. They also sale portion cups too.

John


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link John, I'll be sure to check it out!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice stuff Urban, those enclosures look great!


----------

